# day out on the beach.



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Heres some pics when we went to the beach as crosby near southport with the dogs x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They look like they had a ball.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

and heres some more. x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

and some more lol x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

You're so lucky to be near a Beach  

Great pictures though  looks like your dogs enjoyed it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what great pictures of your lot, wow chloe has grown, ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures, they sure look like they are having a great time...
ps..i love the little blonde looking one.*


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Great pictures, they sure look like they are having a great time...
> ps..i love the little blonde looking one.*


Thats ickle mia, we all had a great day blew a few cobwebs off lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sullivan said:


> They look like they had a ball.


yes we all did and the dogs slept all night................... heaven lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics, they are all Lovely but i do love the little black one is she a shih tzu?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

looks like they had as much fun as oscar did


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> great pics, they are all Lovely but i do love the little black one is she a shih tzu?


Yes thats my baby chloe she is 9 months old and she is on a pic on my album.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

rainy said:


> View attachment 17098
> 
> 
> View attachment 17099
> ...


awwwwwwww oscar is beautiful


----------

